# HHV ATE ballistic helmet



## Mike W (Apr 7, 2018)

I have been looking around for a good ballistic helmet ATE. I came across the HHV ATE and the price point is 425.  Has anyone here had any experience with it?


----------



## 256 (Apr 7, 2018)

I have a Team Wendy Ballistic. They cost a little more but the suspension system is hands down the most comfortable I’ve ever worn. You get what you pay for. If you can afford a $425 helmet today, next month you can afford a Team Wendy. I almost didn’t buy the Team Wendy then thought, how much is my head worth? If you call a sales person and tell them you are military or LE they will give you a good price. I believe I paid $845 for mine, worth every penny.

You won’t be disappointed. If you want or have a need I’ll throw you some of the Peltor Arcs, I bought them and can’t use them. Shout me a PM if you pick up a Wendy.


----------



## DZ (Apr 7, 2018)

I haven't used the HHV, but I would make sure you do your homework on where they source their material from, there are a few companies making Ops-Core like helmets with Kevlar sourced from China.

Have you seen the Ops-Core/Gentex TBH? It is essentially a Ops-Core Fast Maritime (with the Ops-Core shroud, rails, and suspension) except it is made of normal Kevlar, so it weighs a little more than the normal Fast helmet.

It's a little more expensive than the HHV at $650, but if you were going to replace the shroud, rails, and suspension on the HHV with legit components, you'll be spending about the same or even more. With the Ops-Core/Gentex you are getting a product with their proven track record as well.

Ops-Core/Gentex TBH II Mission Configurable Helmet


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 7, 2018)

I ran Ops-core ballistic and still use their bump helmets.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 7, 2018)

HHV makes their products off-shore.  Make your own judgment.  I'm an Ops-Core fan, myself.


----------



## Mike W (Apr 8, 2018)

DeadZeppelin said:


> I haven't used the HHV, but I would make sure you do your homework on where they source their material from, there are a few companies making Ops-Core like helmets with Kevlar sourced from China.
> 
> Have you seen the Ops-Core/Gentex TBH? It is essentially a Ops-Core Fast Maritime (with the Ops-Core shroud, rails, and suspension) except it is made of normal Kevlar, so it weighs a little more than the normal Fast helmet.
> 
> ...


Awesome thank you


----------



## Mike W (Apr 8, 2018)

256 said:


> I have a Team Wendy Ballistic. They cost a little more but the suspension system is hands down the most comfortable I’ve ever worn. You get what you pay for. If you can afford a $425 helmet today, next month you can afford a Team Wendy. I almost didn’t buy the Team Wendy then thought, how much is my head worth? If you call a sales person and tell them you are military or LE they will give you a good price. I believe I paid $845 for mine, worth every penny.
> 
> You won’t be disappointed. If you want or have a need I’ll throw you some of the Peltor Arcs, I bought them and can’t use them. Shout me a PM if you pick up a Wendy.


Awesome man thank you for the advice . I was really looking into Team Wendey. When I was in we had ops core and their great but expensive. Team Wenday seemed like a legit helmet.


----------



## 256 (Apr 8, 2018)

Mike W said:


> Awesome man thank you for the advice . I was really looking into Team Wendey. When I was in we had ops core and their great but expensive. Team Wenday seemed like a legit helmet.



No problem at all. Team Wendy is usually at OTOA in June, they give out all kinds of discounts during OTOA. If you're interested we can work something out and I can get you one while I’m there. I’ll PM you the price if you haven’t already gotten a lid by then.


----------



## Hillclimb (Apr 8, 2018)

Buy once, cry once.


I stopped being cheap when it comes to live saving gear, or shit that I could possibly wear for hours on end.


----------



## Mike W (Apr 8, 2018)

256 said:


> No problem at all. Team Wendy is usually at OTOA in June, they give out all kinds of discounts during OTOA. If you're interested we can work something out and I can get you one while I’m there. I’ll PM you the price if you haven’t already gotten a lid by then.


That’s sounds great man thanks!!


----------

